# Option Icon 322 Quicksilver usb device



## newbatosis (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi -- I am a retiree, who by virtue of my employment, was stuck in the Microsoft rut.  I had wanted to learn linux, and was pointed toward Ubuntu 9.10.  I installed it on my laptop (2004, Compaq Presario R3000 series) in a dual-boot arrangement with WinXP.  The goal was (is) to finish what I need to do with MSwin and leave it behind.  My internet connection device (Option Icon 322 Quicksilver usb device, used as a part of the AT&T cell phone network)caused total lock-up in Ubuntu, forcing me to do a pull-the-plug power-down and reboot.  The workaround, stemming from the solution at pharscape.org, was not how I wanted to begin my learning experience.  I registered at the forums of other major linux distributions, and asked about support for this device and got -0- replies.

I then found BSD, did some reading, and found this info about 3g usb, azmawee.pbworks.com.  This gave me hope.

Are there any users here could give me some guidance ?  Are there folks here using 3g usb internet devices ?  Would I have reasonable luck getting up and running so that I could begin my learning experience ?

Thank you in advance for any help.  I am really eager to get started.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

I have no idea if the driver works for your modem but you could try u3g(4).


----------



## newbatosis (Feb 11, 2010)

*re ug3(4)*

Thank you SirDice, I am heading for that link now.


----------



## e0je (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you have any luck with getting your icon 322 to work with freebsd??


----------

